# Dark Brhamas



## Kilbourne9659 (Jan 13, 2013)

My new Dark Brahama chicks


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

Must be spring time. Everyone's getting chicks. Getting mine this week.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cute, congrats.


----------



## Kilbourne9659 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks you all


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Very cute enjoy!


----------

